# Hilfe, habe mein Handy verloren



## CiSaR (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe gestern mein Handy verloren und wollte dies nun orten, da aber alle Ortungsdienste erstmal das ja nun bereits verlorene Handy aktivieren müssen, werde ich wohl eine andere Methode brauchen um mein Handy zu orten. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. 
Wenn ihr eine entsprechende Möglichkeit kennt, dann bitte über pn!


----------



## jetztaber (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hiiiiiillllllfffeeee, habe mein Handy verloren*

Ich habe das Posting abgeändert, um hier keinen Aufruf zu illegalem Handeln zu haben. Desweiteren, bevor sich jemand öffentlich auf Glatteis wagt, habe ich den Thread geschlossen. Es geht auch so, wie es jetzt hier steht.

Setz Dich mit Deinem Provider in Verbindung und lass das Ding sperren. Wenn Du so clever warst, Dir irgendwo die Gerätenummer (IMEI) zu notieren, taucht das Gerät möglicherweise auch mal wieder 'von alleine' auf. Ansonsten schiebt ein neuer Besitzer seine Karte rein (wenn er das nicht schon längst getan hat) und das war es dann.


----------

